# Question about using NOS to spool a turbo..



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

I hear that people use nitrous to spool a turbo, but I dont get how that works?? I know a decent amount about nitrous and about turbos, and I understand the NOS would let you burn more fuel so more exhaust so faster spooling, I think. But what about using NOS till the turbo comes on and then stop spraying??? Wouldnt the turbo spool down and you lose power??? Why not just keep spraying? Any comments or some sort of explanation would be much appreciated.


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Question about using NOS to spool a turbo.. (FrankiEBoneZ)*

My thought would be, fueling. It takes a lot of extra fuel for a turbo already. If you are spraying while boosting then I would think that you would need even that much more fuel.


----------



## Metho (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: Question about using NOS to spool a turbo.. (JsnVR6Corrado)*

To the best of my knowledge there is no way you can spool a turbo using Nitrous. However im considering using nitrous on my setup because what it _does_ do is get you into your power band much quicker. If your turbo doesnt spool till 4 grand then obviously the quicker you can get to 4 g's the quicker you can get to where you start making boost. B


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Question about using NOS to spool a turbo.. (Metho)*

Here's my take...
The reason turbo's don't spool off idle is b/c there isn't enough exhaust energy at low rpms. The larger the turbo, the higher the RPM needed to produce the energy needed to make boost. 
By using Nitrous (N20) down low, you do two things. When you spray, you effectively increased the mass of oxygen in combustion, so you produce more exhaust energy for the turbo to utilize. You also produce more mechanical power, which will help the engine break through its "lag zone" faster. These two in conjunction will help you spool _quicker_, but not necessarilly earlier.
There's no reason you can't spray and boost, as long as you can fuel it and you don't detonate. But that's easier said than done, huh?










[Modified by vdubturbo, 11:03 AM 8-29-2002]


----------



## psychojerm (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: Question about using NOS to spool a turbo.. (vdubturbo)*

people don'e use N20 for spooling the turbo. they use it to compensate for turbo lag. lets say you're fully spooled at 4000 RPM. now that's expremely high but it works for this scenario. If you spray your RPMs are going to climb faster, thus compensating for the turbo lag and getting the turbo to spool up sooner.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Question about using NOS to spool a turbo.. (vdubturbo)*

See I'm curious about this because I wish to run a big turbo on my 1.8t, but want the extra power down low when I launch. Also, in an article in turbo magazine they have a drag Integra. Its actually a 3.5L 4-cylinder, half a Hemi motor running twin T78 turbonetics turbos and uses NOS to spool the turbos to Eliminate lag. Now I know this is a Pro Comp drag car (Runs on Nitromethane), but they are using NOS to spool a turbo. At least thats what it says. I understand spraying low RPMs to reach the turbo band, but getting it to spool the turbo quicker... Maybe its worded wrong? I've heard of NOS used to do this in other cars. Any more answers or opinions are always welcome!


----------



## psychojerm (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: Question about using NOS to spool a turbo.. (FrankiEBoneZ)*

they word it that way because in essence, you are spooling the turbo. But the Nitrous doesn't actually spool the turbo. it just eliminated turbo lag by compansating for it, which makes the turbos spool quicker.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Question about using NOS to spool a turbo.. (psychojerm)*

Ok thats what I always thought. It gets you up in RPMs faster so its spooling the turbo faster. Thanks to everybody for clearing that up! I'm goning back to my 1.8t and 337 forums now!


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Question about using NOS to spool a turbo.. (psychojerm)*

quote:[HR][/HR]they word it that way because in essence, you are spooling the turbo. But the Nitrous doesn't actually spool the turbo. it just eliminated turbo lag by compansating for it, which makes the turbos spool quicker.[HR][/HR]​That's kinda what I said, isn't it?


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Question about using NOS to spool a turbo.. (vdubturbo)*

Yea but I questioned it one more time. A couple of more answers just convinced me you, as well as my own assumption, was correct!


----------



## jassem99 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Question about using NOS to spool a turbo.. (vdubturbo)*

Just being theoretical here:
Engine power is proportional to exhaust flow rate. Every turbo needs a certain exhaust flow rate to spool.
Nitrous is instant (constant) power at any rpm since it just dumps x fuel and y oxygen when you hit the button (progressive systems excluded). Instant power = instant exhaust flow rate = more or less instant turbo spool.
Theoretically you can spool a turbo at low rpm if you could inject the nitrous at low rpm. Problem is I'm not sure how early you can inject nitrous and still be safe. If you need to wait for 2500rpm before hitting the button and your turbo normally spools at 3500rpm anyway then it just might not be worth it.
Then again there's always anti-lag systems...


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Question about using NOS to spool a turbo.. (jassem99)*

There's a method of keeping a turbo spooled on lift throttle (shifts). The TEC-II allows me to dump massive amounts of fuel in on lift throttle. The fuel doesn't combust 100% in the chamber, and actually completes combustion in the manifold, which keeps the turbo spinning. 
It works, just uses LOTS of gas. I think its a rallye technique.


----------



## vwmotorsports (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: Question about using NOS to spool a turbo.. (vdubturbo)*

The nos is in essense having more displacement. It allows a smaller motor to move more air then it would other wise. So in essense you have a bigger motor when looking at exhaust gas flow. So, nos will allow you to run a much bigger a/r without any of the ill effects.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Question about using NOS to spool a turbo.. (vwmotorsports)*

works great on a4 1.8t. Instead of spool at 3000 its more like 2000


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Question about using NOS to spool a turbo.. (mrkrad)*

Well this is what I've always thought:
NOS is sprayed down low to spool a big turbo. Example: You spray from the hole, turbo spools quicker since I would assume there is more exhaust gas pressure from buring more fuel, and hence the turbo would almost instantly spool. For some reason this doesn't make any sense to me. I would think once you let off the juice the turbo would spool down since the motor can't produce the neccesary pressure to keep it spinning. 
Now the other theory: You spray down low to get you to say 4K (big turbo) faster, thus eliminating lag from idle to 4K. This seems like right to me, but when a pro in a magazine or on speedvision says "we use NOS to eliminate lag", this is wrong since the lag is still there, your just speeding through the RPMs. 
Does anyone know for sure? I'm curious because I wanna dump a boat load of cash on my 1.8t with a nice size turbo (T60?). Spooling this would take forever without some juice, say a 50 shot for down low just to get me goin? Anymore help is welcome. I'm surprised more people aren't curious!


----------



## jassem99 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Question about using NOS to spool a turbo.. (mrkrad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]works great on a4 1.8t. Instead of spool at 3000 its more like 2000








[HR][/HR]​Ok but how early can you hit the button without breaking something? Would this audi be using nitrous at 2000rpm or earlier?


----------



## XSiVE (Nov 1, 2000)

*Re: Question about using NOS to spool a turbo.. (FrankiEBoneZ)*

why would you want to use NOS to spool it.. or to build RPMs quicker, why not just learn how to properly launch your car... keeping it revved while staging, builds quite a bit of exhaust pressure and using the proper feathering of gas pedal and clutch you can have full boost by the time you are 20 feet from the starting line. its called driver skill.


----------



## vw16vT (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Question about using NOS to spool a turbo.. (XSiVE)*

would a small, say 25 shot be good for this type of setup? I am almost done building my 16vT engine and am thinking of changing out the super 60 I got for a hybrid t3/t4.


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Question about using NOS to spool a turbo.. (vdubturbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here's my take...
The reason turbo's don't spool off idle is b/c there isn't enough exhaust energy at low rpms. The larger the turbo, the higher the RPM needed to produce the energy needed to make boost. 
By using Nitrous (N20) down low, you do two things. When you spray, you effectively increased the mass of oxygen in combustion, so you produce more exhaust energy for the turbo to utilize. You also produce more mechanical power, which will help the engine break through its "lag zone" faster. These two in conjunction will help you spool _quicker_, but not necessarilly earlier.
There's no reason you can't spray and boost, as long as you can fuel it and you don't detonate. But that's easier said than done, huh?









[Modified by vdubturbo, 11:03 AM 8-29-2002][HR][/HR]​I'm backing Scotts word exactly.When the say spool the turbo what scott says is how it done.The way they say it in that mag is very minor slang.


[Modified by blue98jettavr6, 9:10 AM 9-2-2002]


----------



## 16VHondaEater (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Question about using NOS to spool a turbo.. (blue98jettavr6)*

What your talking about is the exact reason NOS sells a wet nitrous kit. It injects a proportionate amount of N2O and petrol to keep you from detonating. My friend has his set up on his A2 1.8t to inject from 1500 rpm to 2800 rpm, only at full throttle, useing a micro swith at the throttle body.


----------

